# Inteligencia de enjambre



## ZOH (Mar 23, 2007)

Que tal!
Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe algo de inteligencia de enjambre en sentido práctico, es decir, alguna implementación que hayan visto como equipos de futbol, o algo  parecido, cualquier cosa me serviria ya que voya empezar un trabajo práctico en eso, y me encuentro recopilando información.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 27, 2007)

Fijate en:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/resources/custapps/ca_robo.asp


----------

